# New owner a bit discouraged...



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

So a few days ago I got my first Betta, named Link (I'm a huge Legend of Zelda fan), and was very excited to experience a new type of pet, as I've never even had my own fish at all. He has a ten gallon tank, a heater, a filter, plants, caves, and I even got a little leaf hammock for him today. The day after I brought him home, my boyfriend wanted to add a snail, so I looked it up and thought it would be fine. But the snail wasn't happy, and neither was Link. So, we got a separate tank for the snail (and added two more) and got all the necessary items for them as well. However... I have been way more interested in the snails than the Betta (lame, I know) and am really worried. Will I change my mind? Will I become more interested in Link as time goes by? He will get excellent care no matter what, I love all animals, but I was very disappointed that my excitement went away so quickly. I don't know what to do!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I get that way sometimes and I have tons of bettas (soon to be hundreds with my new spawns)! You will notice his personality and he will become a friend. During the first month they adjust to their new home and then they start to be themselves a bit.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh ok. That makes me more hopeful! He always comes up to the glass when I put my face there, which is also encouraging. I'm used to having furry pets, such as rats, hamsters, and I currently have a dog, so it's hard getting used to a pet I can't hold or play with. Thank you very much!


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

It happens. You ended up with two new things at once, it can be hard to divide equal attention. As you care for him you're interest will pick up. Betta fish are beautiful creatures full of personality.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Mine crack me up. They really all have personalities.


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

It may just take a little time. As the above users have mentioned, each betta has their own personality and if you spend time with them, you will begin to notice your betta's individual personality. I have two male bettas. One is more happy-go-lucky and the other is aggressive, but a goof as well. Another thing that may be of interest is keeping an eye out for a bubble nest. Bubble nests tells us that our guys are showing interest of breeding or maybe marking his territory (or so I've heard).


----------



## Betta16 (Mar 13, 2012)

Make Feeding time into a game with him, like seeing if he well jump or swim from side to side. my mate felt like you do and once she saw me get some of mine to jump durnig there feeding she has started games with hers and they are super close now.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I got bored of my one, for like a month. Still took care of him, just didn't really interact with him. Thought I was bored of fish, but I had a really bad day and watching him made me feel better, and now I've gone nuts about them again.  
Try putting things infront of his tank, making him chase your finger, try a new food like blood worms or brine shrimp.. You'll get to know them better that way and feel closer


----------



## arin (Mar 26, 2012)

I'v had my first betta for about 3 weeks now. I was like you and always had furry pets. but my daughter has alligeries to them so we got her fish for her b-day and i got my betta. it is alot different but it can be just as rewarding. My little guy even has his own little ways of showing affection.:-D


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow thanks you guys! That really helps a lot. I have tried getting him to come get food from me, but he likes to wait until it sinks to eat it. I hope that over time that will change. Do you have any suggestions on how to get him started with little games like that? He is brand new, so I'm sure he's getting used his new house, but I want to start doing that stuff as soon as possible so we can start being friends.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

There are many games you can try to interact with your fish. My ct Bowser likes to chase water droplets if I squirt the outside of the tank, they both like to jump for bloodworms (trust me, frozen bloodworms will change your perspective of your fish), some like to peck at light floating things like a ping pong ball or floating cork.. They can chase your finger and once you target train them to a pen or your finger I have seen people get their bettas to swim through hoops! lol 

I keep one fish on my desk so I can always show him new things (he's infatuated with the LCD menu on my cell phone!!) and the other fish is in the kitchen window so we play with him when we're doing dishes or cooking (we spend a lot of time in the kitchen!)

Don't feel bad for getting bored of your betta, with time you two will come to appreciate each other! Give him toys and lots of plants and he will amuse himself.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Last year I had glandular fever and lost interest in almost everything, my fish included. I found the best way to get interested was to get involved.  I started planning aquascapes, drawing them out, colouring them in, researching suitable plants, looking up biotypes etc. That got me right back into it.


----------



## jasonh (Feb 11, 2012)

LinkLover said:


> So a few days ago I got my first Betta, named Link (I'm a huge Legend of Zelda fan), and was very excited to experience a new type of pet, as I've never even had my own fish at all. He has a ten gallon tank, a heater, a filter, plants, caves, and I even got a little leaf hammock for him today. The day after I brought him home, my boyfriend wanted to add a snail, so I looked it up and thought it would be fine. But the snail wasn't happy, and neither was Link. So, we got a separate tank for the snail (and added two more) and got all the necessary items for them as well. However... I have been way more interested in the snails than the Betta (lame, I know) and am really worried. Will I change my mind? Will I become more interested in Link as time goes by? He will get excellent care no matter what, I love all animals, but I was very disappointed that my excitement went away so quickly. I don't know what to do!



betta are very intelligent animals. it doesnt take them long to learn something especially when food is involved. they have a strong interest in people and what is going on outside of their tank.

i find watching my fish very relaxing. i have a 10 gal tank at my computer desk.

you might want to try adding 10 or so ghost shrimp. they keep things interesting. and they're cheap.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I always think they're trying to figure out how to get involved in human life.. Also, I wonder if they're capable of figuring out we are on a different planet so to speak, where we breathe air and don't live in water and prepare our meals and buy betta fish as a selfish human thing... I wonder how intelligent they are. (like, dolphins have probably figured out a lot about humans that we don't know)


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

LinkLover said:


> Wow thanks you guys! That really helps a lot. I have tried getting him to come get food from me, but he likes to wait until it sinks to eat it. I hope that over time that will change. Do you have any suggestions on how to get him started with little games like that? He is brand new, so I'm sure he's getting used his new house, but I want to start doing that stuff as soon as possible so we can start being friends.


Sometimes bettas will do that while they're adjusting to their new environment. Over time he should learn that it is easier to eat the food while it's floating. Another thing to take into consideration may be the size of the pellet. If it looks like the pellet may be a little big for him, you may want to try to split the pellet.


----------



## Betta16 (Mar 13, 2012)

For the first week or two always feed him in the same spot, then as he starts to come to the spot that u always feed him you can use a feeding stick or ur finger (I use a chopstick) put the pelet on the end of the stick and place it in the water letting him aproch the stick never chase the betta you don't want him to frear the feeding stick. He well find the food and eat it do this for a few days and then when u put the stick in as the betta swims to the food wigly the stick and slowly move away from him he well chase the stick. After he has learnd to chase the stick u can hold the stick abouve the tank and he well jump to get the food from the end (note not all bettas well jump and not all jump the same hight). We that's the beging of tricks


----------



## jasonh (Feb 11, 2012)

Betta16 said:


> For the first week or two always feed him in the same spot, then as he starts to come to the spot that u always feed him you can use a feeding stick or ur finger (I use a chopstick) put the pelet on the end of the stick and place it in the water letting him aproch the stick never chase the betta you don't want him to frear the feeding stick. He well find the food and eat it do this for a few days and then when u put the stick in as the betta swims to the food wigly the stick and slowly move away from him he well chase the stick. After he has learnd to chase the stick u can hold the stick abouve the tank and he well jump to get the food from the end (note not all bettas well jump and not all jump the same hight). We that's the beging of tricks


well i'd rather not train my betta to jump. i dont want him to leap out of a hospital tank or something else while i'm cleaning his tank.

one thing i noticed is fish do have an internal clock of sorts. they know when it's feeding time. on my days off i see them all go to the top of the tank and wait at 4:30pm... the time i usually get home. in the morning they are waiting expecting to be fed at the same time as well.

also i know they dont have ears but they really can sense vibration or hear in a sorts via vibration. i have an alarm clock ringer on my cellphone and when it goes off my one fish comes out from his sleeping place like he's startled. he's across the room.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok, I will try getting him on a good feeding schedule in the same spot. The pellets are SUPER duper tiny, he can fit a whole one in his mouth, but he does spit them out and grab it again, over and over. I will also try using a feeding stick. Would a wood skewer be ok? I assume the point would have to be filed down though. And do I just stick the food on the end and it will automatically stay there? Or would my finger be better? I wouldn't mind using my finger, but how does the food stick to it?


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't know how Betta16 does it, but if you dip the stick in the tank to get the tip of it damp the food should stick to it without much difficulty.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I never thought of putting pellets on the stick! I use the end of a paintbrush for bloodworms. They just know stick=treats!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have 10 bettas and my husband was not interested in them. He just didn't care ... But as more he see them the more interested he is. He is feeding them in the morning and it very cute to see how excited they get … And one time i put one of them upstairs in bedroom and it really calm your down if you stressed. Even my husband was watching him.

Never had bettas before but now I am abscessed , and i hope you will too lol


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

When I got Omelette, I was -SO- excited! I went to the pet store, and despite the pitiful selection (half were dead, most were blue, 2 were red, and the live ones has terrible fin rot and cottony abscesses) I chose little Omelette. I watched him for maybe an hour a day, and eventually the obsession grew old. But not really. I kept him on the dining room table, because it was always over 70 degrees in the room. When I ate my meals, I sat in front of his tank. He would swim over and watch me. If I put my finger up to the tank, he would follow it. He got bolder every day, and eventually he started nipping his tail fin (boredom of a 1 gallon tank!!) so I moved him to a 3 gallon critter keeper-type enclosure. I also bought a nice, silk plant, added several anacharis sprigs from the goldfish tank, lots of pretty blue glass gravel, a hidey-hole mug, a moss ball, a heater, an air pump, and even 3 shrimp.
His tank is on a little book shelf next to my bed. I love it there! He always watches me and it's fun to watch him interact and "play" in the tank!!
Though recently when I displayed Brock the shimp at the science fair, I ended up giving him to my shrimp-friendly friend who had no aquarium pets. And today Omelette (what a PIG) ate Misty the biggest shrimp. Way to pick on somebody your own size!!
Nothing is every dull with Omelette and his (now 1) ghost shrimp friend. Even the shrimp are fun to watch. The poke around through the plants, eat, swim around, and generally are cute.
You'll get interested again, it'll just take time!!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

So cute


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I've just started doing more with Kyon. He seems used to me now, doesn't hide when I put my finger on the glass so tonight I wet my finger with his tank water (make sure your hands are uber clean before doing this and no soap!) and pressed my finger onto a pellet. and then put my finger in the tank and he went to take it off my finger! The pellet came off my finger and began to sink but i did this with another and again he came straight to my finger. I plan on doing this every evening apart from fridays which is fast day, and saturday which is frozen bloodworm day. It's a bit of bonding


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Just want to let you know bettas are good jumpers so be careful when you feed from the finger. Also it really better don't let the food sink to the bottom of the tank. And always remove uneaten food. If food stay on the bottom it will decontaminate in 48-72 hrs and contaminate the water.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear I'm not alone! I try to get his attention before feeding him, but he doesn't go near the food until it's either sinking or already at the bottom. I watch him eat it though, and so far there hasn't been any leftovers. But I'm TRYING to get him to eat it from the top, although it's not working out yet. And ok, I'll try with my finger first, and then if that doesn't work the stick. And I always wash my hands well, I'm super paranoid about making sure nobody gets sick!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't wash your hands with soap, it's bad if it gets into the water. Just rinse them off well before putting your hands in


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh I never use soap, don't worry. That is like the one thing I knew about fish. Hahaha.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

What brand of the pellets are you feeding him? Some pellets are float and it easier to feed. He will eventually follow the finger ...Some pellet sink to the bottom right away.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

I feed him Aqueon pellets. I think they are probably sinking because I'm tapping the water to get his attention. But otherwise he doesn't notice them.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Try not to tap the glass when getting his attention, instead wiggle your finger on the surface of the water or place your finger on the glass gently where he can see it and move is slowely from left to right. Tapping might make him fearful of fingers and never chase him  I can imagine bettas are so fed up of people tapping the glass or cup when they are at the pet store that they take a while to warm to friendly fingers of their big people owners.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh no no no no no! I just realized what that looked like I said! I tap on the WATER, on the surface, and then stick my finger in and move it. I NEVER tap on glass. I was taught that from a very young age. Gahh! I should have made that clear.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Lol no worries! Wasn't telling you off  my sister walked in the other day, she's 12 and started tapping the glass on kyons tank. Grr! Is that link in your profile pic? He's a handsome boy!


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes it is! That was the BEST possible picture I could get... I only have a camera on my phone, so you know. Haha. I know he is a VT, but I can't figure out his color pattern. His light blue fins fade into a goldish-green body... He's definitely one of a kind! In my opinion, anyway. (Obviously my mind has changed since I first posted this.)


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

LinkLover said:


> I feed him Aqueon pellets. I think they are probably sinking because I'm tapping the water to get his attention. But otherwise he doesn't notice them.


Aqueon pellet are good. They sinking but i think can stay for a few seconds on the top. New Life Spectrum betta Formula is really good but sinking right away. Top Fin Color Enhancing Betta Bits they are not sinking pellets. But the pellets are bigger than others. All my bettas still love them. 

You betta will used to you and will come to you and fallow the finger. Also I really don’t recommend to stick finger in the water. I always rinse my hands with water without soap and wipe with napkin or paper towel not even with kitchen towel


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I use King British Tropical fish pellets. They float for a few seconds, long enough for Kyon the siamese piggy fish to nom them up. I'll be switching him over to Hikari once this tub is almost finished with. I've heard nothing but good things about the Hikari brand.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Good to know I'm using good pellets! And I never wash my hands with soap, and dry them on something clean. He did follow my finger to the food today, which was very exciting!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

New life spectrum is probably the top fish food on the market. It comes with a hefty price tho ;-; 
After that omega one and hikari are really good. You should read the ingredients, the first three ingredients should be some form of seafood, not grain stuff.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

If you want to really interact with him, get some frozen bloodworms. When you get the long ones, you can dangle them over the water and teach your boy to jump up and grab them. I use a chopstick to hold the worms, just scoop one up on the end and dangle it in the water til my Bettabettabetta sees it.. he goes nuts! But remember, it's a sometimes food!


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok thanks! I'll try those and see if he likes them. Well, I'm sure he will, it's more to see if he likes ME feeding them to him! Haha.


----------



## Eiksaa (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't be discouraged. My betta took a whole month before he showed signs of even recognizing me. And now he jumps to eat from my fingers; very clearly indicating that he loves me, haha.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Haha that's great! I'm glad so many people have felt the same way. Although, I think my mind is definitely changing... All I can think about is bettas now!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Don't worry, that feeling doesn't go away!! I dream about bettas .. like, a lot!


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh really? WOW! I kind of already want another one... But I know I can't afford it, and I don't want to feel like Link isn't getting all my betta-directed attention (since I also have a dog). But it's SO tempting!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

My little Betta Females get excited when I come into the room and swim over to the side of the tank I'm standing by or sitting at. It is cute how they seem to beg for treats when they see me.  

And don't feel like it is lame to have a strong interest in your snails. I do too, I LOVE my 2 snails Sheldon and Herbie. They sure are fun to watch grazing on algea on the tank glass or munching on spinach leaves. Good luck with your Betta and snails


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Haha, aquarium animals are the best imo. My dogs are so annoying sometimes, all they want to do is be annoying and drooly and cuddly. Don't have that problem with fish, they never anger me  The only time the fish make messes is when I spill water everywhere, which is my fault obviously. xD


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Hahahaha. Good points, definitely agree. Although I LOVE having my dog want to be around me. He has really bad separation anxiety, so I am with him LITERALLY 24/7. But, I like attention. But I am also realizing how cool aquarium animals are. I used to think they were boring, but now that I have my own, I have changed my mind.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a twist tie that I use to feed thawed frozen bloodworms to my bettas. It's kinda like fishing, they grab it and sometimes it is looped around the tie. They can really tug at it!! Also it keeps me from just tossing a bunch on the bottom where they might get ignored. As soon as they are full, I can tell.

Other than that, I like to just sit and watch them.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I built up another set-up gradually. I bought an extra hetaer when they went on sale and the dollarama has cheap deco. Since I had extra moss balls I just quarentined one for a week and then gave them to the other tank. It's not "that" much if you do it bit by bit!  Take it from me, I'm extremely poor and frugal! Kijiji and thrift stores usually have cheap tanks.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Sweet! I'll try and convince my boyfriend to get me some "extras", you know, "just in case" the one I already have "stops working"...  I think that might be convincing. Haha. But luckily he's pretty supportive of whatever I want to do, as long as it's not excessive.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha! Yes! Exactly! WalMart here has internal heaters for as low as 11.98!!! And small-large tanks for cheap. My mom's 1gallon "starter kit" was also 10$- came with rocks, a silk plant, a background, and food. All we had to get her was the heater, conditioner and the fish!!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

With bettas, it tends to get "excessive" pretty quickly


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

This is a video made by a member here in the forum. Just wanted to share and maybe inspire you s'more on your new little guy.  The user has a thread somewhere in the forums here already with these videos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwgneyWVhNQ&feature=channel


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

That video was so neat! Thank you all for the inspiration! And yes, I have seen that apparently once you like bettas, you love them, then you can't stop thinking about them, then you can't stop buying them! Haha. Today my boyfriend is moving his snails to a bigger tank, due to a heater issue, so now I have an extra heater, a tank, and a lid with a light! But... after learning as much as I have, I would really like to rescue bettas instead of just buying them because I like them. I feel like it would be the most productive use of my money/time now that I know how many of them are mistreated!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Taking in the sick ones is SO rewarding. Once they recover, they're colouration just explodes. Take a pic when you bring one in and compare it to a week later, you'll be shocked


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh I'm sure! My only problem is, I have NO idea where I would find one.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

online classifieds. Or stores that mistreat them. I bought Ludey from the LPS and he had bad fin melt (advanced fin rot where the fins appear to melt, it's a sin) and he was clamped and pitiful for a while. He still ate floating pellets during his time and required a lot of cleaning and care. Anyway, it's SO rewarding to wake up and see these fish swimming around happy and when they do their first hunger dance! Ah! Heart melts <3 Witnessing them become a fish for the first time, watching them eat their first bloodworm ^.^ . . . I could go on. From now on, I'll also rescue bettas (be it the sick ones from the store or scouring kijiji)


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh ok. I figured my best bet would be a pet store, since most of the fish seem miserable. I was thinking I could rescue sick ones from where ever I can find them, and then give them to good, knowledgeable homes. But I would have no one to give them to! Because you can't always necessarily trust strangers, and it's an animals' life on the line.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Someone once put fliers for taking in unwanted beta in their neighborhood, and had lots of fish turning up in their mailbox. A good idea if you have lots of resources.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

That's a good idea too! I would probably want to try that after I have all the stuff I need, and more experience so I'm prepared. But definitely something I will want to do eventually! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Hm I wish I could put up a flyer for unwanted betta fish!! That would be so surprising though, go check the mailbox and there's a live (or dead or dying) betta in ther!! Why can't people own up to it though! gaaah!

I wish people would give the homes with the fish. At least it could live somewhere while you try to find somewhere for it. Outfit a small spare room with a couple space heaters and keep the betta in there! (*makes mental note for when my betta rescue starts)


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Seriously! I just did my first rescue last night, and am working on getting him better. Now it's just finding him a home... But, if I can't find anyone, I will make it work to keep him myself. Unfortunately then I wouldn't be able to rescue any more bettas.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha!!! Already did a rescue!! Good for you! 

Sad thing is, nobody cares about bettas like we do, and chances are, you'll end up keeping him. There is a classifieds section on this forum where you can post him, someone in your area might be able to come adopt him ^.^


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you. And I know, it's quite unfortunate. I actually used to not be a huge fan of fish myself. I always thought they were boring. But when I got Link, and I learned so much, I have totally changed my mind. Once he gets better (and if I decide to let him go) I will try posting here, since I know people here are great with bettas (and a little obsessed with them). I also have a friend of mine who is a vet tech, and LOVES animals, who would be willing to keep him if I "don't want him". I kept trying to tell people it's not that I don't want him, I just want him to go to a good home, and be able to help more bettas in the future!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Someone was giving one away for free on kijiji yesterday, I couldn't take him cause of my parents (). I tried to talk a bunch of my friends into it, offering a free tank and heater but they all said they wouldn't take care of him.. At least they were honest, I hope be finds a home


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Aw man, that's lame. :/ It sucks that fish aren't really in demand, it makes saving bettas difficult, since most people can't just have as many as they want.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Same here, a couple months ago someone was selling 2 CT's in their little .5g cubes. Obviously they were an ornament that got to be too much maintenance. :/ 

If I had the space, nobody would stop me from saving them ^.^


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Bettas ain't as popular as schooling fish sadly. People hear the 'the have to live alone" lie and they get put off when they could have as many guppies which are very pretty as they want. Such a shame because I've found Kyon so rewarding. I'm so happy we don't have ornamental betta tanks like those vases or tiny cubes in the uk.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Lucky you! I was on Amazon looking for tanks that might be less expensive, and all these horrible things came up. Clocks as tanks, small little cubes, vases, it's disgusting! That is exactly why I want to help as many as I can. So I can know that at least a few of these fishies will live a good life. And it's true, a lot of people want multiple fish in their tank so it looks more interesting, and they don't even think about bettas at all when it comes to that. I mean, before I got on this site, I thought bettas couldn't live in a community tank either! You learn a lot when you care enough to do a little research.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

The UK is also ahead in the world by retiring old factory farms for free-range for chickens. Also, adopting out chickens when their time is up in the layers. I always gave kudos to UK for animal protection laws. 
Ours is so backwards. I's love to like in the UK once I'm done school. I'm thinking Ireland or somewhere that's not Britain (I'll visit but don't want to live there)


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

The UK has amazing chain pet stores that take care of their bettas very well, too.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Ireland is beautiful but having a troublesome time with in house terrorism at the moment. Shame because both northern (belongs to UK) and southern (known as the republic and is independant of the UK) is stunning. I live in Wales. The most beautiful part of the mainland UK. Scotland is nice too but the weather is something else. They have their own climate up there. England though, I dislike lol. Not the people, just the place, it always seems too busy and never sleeps. I like my country to be full of fields and sheep and sleepyness. 

My mum rescued 3 battery hens. Sadly we lost Blodwyn, our youngest rescue to an unknown cause. However, we give her an extra 3 years she wouldn't have gotten without us! I don't eat eggs from a battery hen or caged hen meat. Free range only in this house! Taste better and I feel I'm making a difference to a hens life.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Well I'm certainly glad that some countries protect animals... It's such a shame that so many animals are treated like objects, and tossed aside whenever they become "useless". It's disgusting. I will definitely have to go there someday to see how animal laws SHOULD be. The US is terrible in that department.

On another note, my betta rescue was successful! He is almost totally better, just keeping a close eye on him for the next week. Then he's going to his new home! I found a friend of mine who loves animals as much as me, so I know he will be very well taken care of.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Glad to hear the good news!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I was never sure of where Wales was exactly. I feel so ignorant when it comes to geography!!! Thank goodness for Google maps!

I did an Irish history course, yes. . . Unfortunately, they are still in unrest. And it's a sin too because the landscape looks so nice. I'm used to inclement weather! Newfoundland is known to have the 4 seasons in one day. And I've seen it, around November you might start the day with flurries, then it will clear up to have sun, then it will go overcast and misty and then open skies again. Snow to sun to rain to wind. My goodness. What we get for the East Atlantic. 

That's awesome you rescued battery hens! I guess they're not hard to come by, nor are they expensive. Do they still produce eggs once they're retired? It must be rewarding to see their feathers grow back!

**Sorry for the thread trolling. 

That's wonderful news that your rescue betta is okay now! Your friend will get a lovely betta, I'm sure!


----------

